# Tip at the Pemex station?



## cheri7 (Nov 24, 2009)

My husband and I just moved to Ajijic and I have a question about the Pemex stations. At one station, the attendant took his own tip, and at other stations they gave back correct change. Just curious about what to do...

First, should we tip, or is the tip included in the price of the gas? Second, how much should we tip?

Thanks!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I usually give 5 pesos when they wash my windshield and it needs it. If it's clean I say no thanks. No they shouldn't be taking their own tips. Telling them you want 300 or 400 pesos rather than a fill-up might remove the confusion over change


----------



## cheri7 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for your quick response! So then you don't tip when you only buy gas and don't have your windshield washed?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sparks is correct. If you just buy gas, no tip is customary, at least not beyond a couple of pesos. If the attendant provides windshield cleaning and/or checks the oil or tires (with you watching), then five pesos is appropriate.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Working at Pemex is a decent job so unless they offer extra service tips are not expected


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm always accused of over tipping whether in Mexico, China, India, etc. and usually by locals but I tend to apply what I see as reasonable. You should get the exact change back unless you say otherwise. I typically round a few pesos without services even though attendant likes to stop on an even number. I typically add 10p if does a good job on the windows.


----------



## cheri7 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks so much for clearing this up for me. I


----------

